# Anybody make music?



## zombeastie (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anyone here make their own music? some of you must? 

why not share a few tracks?

some of the lastest stuff i've made. im still workin at it, its fun stuff. 

http://soundcloud.com/fluid-emotion/is-this-song-over-yet

http://soundcloud.com/fluid-emotion/chilly-kids

http://soundcloud.com/fluid-emotion/fook-n-took


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 8, 2010)

Fuck yes.


i never fully understood learning cover's or someone else's songs. so limited..


http://www.myspace.com/realtimenoise

While we only have two tracks posted on that website, and only one being of acceptable quality, we Do have 8 song's in total. And we're on a shitload of different networking and musician website's aswell.. each with different song's on them. Just type '_*REALtimeJERICHO*_' in google and a bunch of links should pop up....



Oh, and yo! _Chilly Kids _is sickk. Loved that ending! Sent that link to a couple of my electronic-loving friends. lol 


Kudoss!


----------



## zombeastie (Jun 11, 2010)

yaa covers i see as more of a way to acclimate to playing with someone new. get a feel for playin for them, but orginials is where its at.

i saw a bunch of your guys youtube videos they're pretty sick. you guys look like you got a pretty decent following too.

hahha thanks man, i appreciate you sending it around for sure!!!


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 11, 2010)

Not a problem at all. Dont mind spreading the love that is music. Thanks for the positive feedback!

The live videos were shot in the smallest room we've ever played in so the audio wasn't the greatest but it was a fun show and got absolutely smashed after at a neighboring bar!

And yeah, for sure.. cover's are a good, fun and usually easy way to reflect ones musical knowledge/experience. Get to know the person you're jammin' w/ a little better..

But theres nothing like a well improvised good-natured jam-sesh! lol



these guys are one of the main reasons i got into music... love 'em! _Rx Bandits_. fyi hhah


[youtube]7nCEbHBf7A8[/youtube]


----------



## rockinlespaul (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't have any music to share unfortunately, but I make my music with these, hence my username.


----------



## ford442 (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.noahcohn.com will lead you to my tracks.. i make ambient/chill music..


----------



## zombeastie (Jun 15, 2010)

ford442 said:


> http://www.noahcohn.com will lead you to my tracks.. i make ambient/chill music..



im really digging your stuff, you have some very clever arrangements! its excellent


----------



## zombeastie (Jun 15, 2010)

rockinlespaul said:


> Don't have any music to share unfortunately, but I make my music with these, hence my username.


ahhhh i like your style, what genres do you play?


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/openwatersmusic

I write a little music in my spare time. From Piano and Violin ensembles to Guitar and Drums jams. Enjoy.


----------



## samaste.march (Jun 16, 2010)

Music is easily make from Guitar or any extra thing like which make noise. Same like my younger brother, he take one glass, two plats, three or four spoons, He make the noise with the help of spoons and glasses and dishes. And he upload that video in youtube also, Many way in Internet to make the musics on-line just search in google, you can easily get.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 17, 2010)

Enjoying the music posted so far.
I've been making music for quite while. My background, musically, is all over the place.
In more recent years I've been doing game soundtracks and music for movie trailers.

Here's a sort of minimal piece with a glitchy/lofi beat:
http://soundcloud.com/user8569872/clockwise

Here's a track that sort of has the trailer sound:
http://soundcloud.com/user8569872/the-tempest

When left to my own devices, I tend to lean toward sort of minimalist orchestral/chamber music:
http://soundcloud.com/user8569872/nexus (This was a pitch for a job, and was meant to sound Philip Glass-ish).

BTW, I'm liking the soundcloud thing. Thanks for introducing it to me zombeastie.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/REALtimeJERICHO/165945076776904


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 1, 2011)

Experimental hip hop dub

http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/celing-stars
http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/honest-crook
http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/thoughsteps


----------



## Earths Widdler (Jan 3, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> Experimental hip hop dub
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/celing-stars
> http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/honest-crook
> http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/thoughsteps


Nice work on celing stars...

I play the bass in our band and mess around with fruity loops from time to time. When we start recording ill put some music up


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 3, 2011)

Earths Widdler said:


> Nice work on celing stars...
> 
> I play the bass in our band and mess around with fruity loops from time to time. When we start recording ill put some music up


Thx bro i'd really like to listen to what you got man.

heres me playing a lil guitar and covering luke pickett.

http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/empty-corridors


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 3, 2011)

Leothwyn said:


> Enjoying the music posted so far.
> I've been making music for quite while. My background, musically, is all over the place.
> In more recent years I've been doing game soundtracks and music for movie trailers.
> 
> ...


yo dude your fucking good, keep it up. My gf thinks you have great name choices as well.


----------



## Earths Widdler (Jan 4, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> Thx bro i'd really like to listen to what you got man.
> 
> heres me playing a lil guitar and covering luke pickett.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/empty-corridors


Never heard either so I listened to your version and the original. I like the beat in yours it makes the song sound more complete. Id have to say yours is better than the original to haha. Good shit man


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 5, 2011)

Earths Widdler said:


> Never heard either so I listened to your version and the original. I like the beat in yours it makes the song sound more complete. Id have to say yours is better than the original to haha. Good shit man


 Thx man that actually means alot haha.

notice how the tempo in the song is at around 140 bpm?

Dubstep Chorus breakdown anyone?


----------



## Stinkmeaner (Jan 6, 2011)

Reaxbeats, you usin fruityloops right? i recognize them sounds =O


----------



## KindOfBlue (Jan 7, 2011)

just made a thread earlier this evening about this! my band just released an album. chill, earthy music.

details here: https://www.rollitup.org/music/398272-finally-release-my-bands-album.html


----------



## probing Digit (Jan 7, 2011)

We make music that makes you shoot milk out your nose. Check it out. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Probing-Digit/179547035399686?v=app_19935916616&ref=sgm


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 8, 2011)

Stinkmeaner said:


> Reaxbeats, you usin fruityloops right? i recognize them sounds =O


 lol ya im using all stock sounds, didnt think to manually go in and change the samples up, big ups to a great ear bro =]


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 8, 2011)

Earths Widdler said:


> Never heard either so I listened to your version and the original. I like the beat in yours it makes the song sound more complete. Id have to say yours is better than the original to haha. Good shit man


 i got a new version up man 
http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/empty-corridors-1

tell me what u think


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 10, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/dismantle

new shittt its got me rapping in it.


----------

